# point of clarification - ice/water



## doughboysigep (Apr 7, 2017)

Looking at several sources for smoking cheese, it says have no water in pan, water is "bad" for smoking cheese, etc.  But on other resources/videos, folks are putting ice in to keep internal smoker temp lower.  So which is it?  Water bad or water (melted ice) ok???  I'd put some ice in it it won't hurt the cheese or smoke flavor.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't see any beenefit in using a water pan. Water in the smoker is for increasing thermal inertia and humidity. You need none of those to smoke cheese.

The ice is used to keep the temps low in the smoker (when is hot outside). Most people freeze water in pop bottles. No moisture issue since the bottles are closed.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 7, 2017)

If you dont live in a hot climate i dont think you need ice in April. The only thing you need is smoke (and cheese).

P.s.i assumed your smoke source is not in the smoker.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 7, 2017)

You do not want moisture when cold Smoking cheese. You need to be able to maintain temps below 70 degrees  in order to smoke cheese. Some will add 2 liter bottles of frozen water to keep temps below that temp. I would not just add ice.


----------



## doughboysigep (Apr 7, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I don't see any beenefit in using a water pan. Water in the smoker is for increasing thermal inertia and humidity. You need none of those to smoke cheese.
> 
> The ice is used to keep the temps low in the smoker (when is hot outside). Most people freeze water in pop bottles. No moisture issue since the bottles are closed.


Didn't think of that.  The videos I saw all have folks putting ice in open trays.  Will try this weekend.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 7, 2017)

First time smoking cheese?


----------



## dabigbozman (Apr 7, 2017)

I have sand in my pan


----------



## doughboysigep (Apr 7, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> If you dont live in a hot climate i dont think you need ice in April. The only thing you need is smoke (and cheese).
> 
> P.s.i assumed your smoke source is not in the smoker.


my MES with a pellet tube got to 120 with 40 degree weather.  Cheese turned out fine (some colby softened a bit), very tasty.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 7, 2017)

In that case ice will help.


----------



## doughboysigep (May 3, 2017)

bottled ice worked well.  never got above 89 degrees and only got above 80 during last hour.


----------

